# I Muse in Italia a Giugno Luglio 2013: Date Biglietti e prevendite



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

I *Muse* terranno due concerti in Italia nel corso della prossima estate: 

*Venerdì 28 Giugno 2013* concerto presso lo Stadio *Olimpico di Torino*
*
Sabato 6 Luglio 2013* concerto presso lo stadio *Olimpico di Roma
*
Per i *biglietti* è previsto il *sold out*. Chi volessero acquistarli, può recarsi su TicketOne Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura


----------



## Prinz (19 Novembre 2012)

sono diventati come i Coldplay: un gruppetto per ragazzine


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

Sì, in linea di massima concordo. Un tempo non erano affatto male.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Novembre 2012)

L'unica cosa buona che hanno fatto negli ultimi anni è aver preso in giro la Ventura e ho detto tutto.


----------



## rossovero (19 Novembre 2012)

quoto tutto e tutti


----------



## Brain84 (19 Novembre 2012)

Io ci andrei soltanto per ascoltare quel capolavoro che era Origin of Symmetry


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2012)

Origin of simmetry era un gran disco... diciamo il primo disco buono, il secondo ottimo, il terzo discreto. Poi hanno iniziato a sfornare una schifezza dietro l'altra.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Novembre 2012)

A me l'ultimo cd è piaciuto 

E' chiaro che non sono nè i Led nè gli Ac/Dc, ma oggigiorno chi lo è?


----------



## yelle (20 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> sono diventati come i Coldplay: un gruppetto per ragazzine


quotazzo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2012)

mai seguiti più di tanto. 

negli ultimi anni però ho notato che han voluto "queenizzarsi", e ciò credo sia un male, perchè stanno facendo roba in fotocopia e han perso tutta la loro originalità.


----------



## Prinz (20 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mai seguiti più di tanto.
> 
> negli ultimi anni però ho notato che han voluto "queenizzarsi", e ciò credo sia un male, perchè stanno facendo roba in fotocopia e han perso tutta la loro originalità.



vero, l'ultimo singolo ha palesi rimandi ad "I want to break free"


----------



## Cesco (21 Novembre 2012)

Pensare che all'Iday del 2000 a Bologna aprivano i Punkreas..


----------

